# VIP211 turning itself off when vcr rec.



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi guys: my VIP 211 it's not the first time i leave it on so i can record to the VCR (only when i use the VCR timer) after some time it shows on screen ,(the receiver is about to be turned off due to inactivity select or cancel) is there anyway i can overcome this?. It's a pain in the butt when i try to record my favorite sports and only watch not even half time, Thanks in advance.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Set a timer in the receiver for the event you want to record. That will make sure the receiver turns on and stays on until the end of the event.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Menu - 8 - 7 and set inactivity standby to disable. Then you can set an auto tune to turn the unit back on about 1 hour after the nightly download.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> Menu - 8 - 7 and set inactivity standby to disable. Then you can set an auto tune to turn the unit back on about 1 hour after the nightly download.


Jim thanks,i don't have a detailed manual , can you explain this better in detail,.You can set an auto tune to turn the unit back on about 1 hour after the nightly download.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

ivtech said:


> Jim thanks,i don't have a detailed manual , can you explain this better in detail,.You can set an auto tune to turn the unit back on about 1 hour after the nightly download.


Also can i turn off both receiver and VCR when using the timers,will they turn on or do i have to leave both RECEIVER and VCR on in order to record the preseted times?thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The manual is available online. You're looking for chapter 8 in particular.

You need to use the VCR timer, not the auto timer. I don't think the auto timer will turn the receiver on if it is off.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> You need to use the VCR timer, not the auto timer. I don't think the auto timer will turn the receiver on if it is off.


Unless I am mistaken, it should turn the receiver on.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The VCR stays on. Dish receivers do not send power commands to VCRs.

The 211 needs to have the VCR set-up done so it will send the proper Record and Stop commands. Set a "VCR" timer. If the 211 was on, it will remain on. If it was off, it will turn on for the duration of the event then shut off.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

BobaBird said:


> The VCR stays on. Dish receivers do not send power commands to VCRs.
> 
> The 211 needs to have the VCR set-up done so it will send the proper Record and Stop commands. Set a "VCR" timer. If the 211 was on, it will remain on. If it was off, it will turn on for the duration of the event then shut off.


You mean i preprogram the timer on the receiver than turn it off? then at the time of the event the receiver will turn itsef on to record and then it will turn itsef off after the event has been recorded,correct me if i'm wrong? Thanks in advance


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

I already tried out .Ok it works this way,one has to leave the VCR on then progam the timers and turn off the receiver off ,like some said, it turns it self on for the event and shuts itself off,that's preety cool, thanks...


----------

